# Hot N Tot



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

Who uses them?? I've never used them before but have heard some good things about them. Heard people using them trolling for walleyes and casting for crappie. Thinking about looking into getting some, just wanted some feedback on color choices and sizes. Thanks.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

used to be the bait of choice at mosquito years ago for open water trolling. i still got a box full, but dont run them anymore. but im sure they'd still pull limits


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

used them when i fished mosquito and pymi, colors were gold-black back, chart, and silver black back.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

It depends on what lake you're fishing. Get colors similar to other lures that work for you on that particular lake.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Was my Dad's lure of choice years ago for trolling for walleye at Pymatuning. Favorite colors were purple chrome and yellow chrome but used many others also. Liked them cause the way they go through the water could hit the bottom or hit and bounce over logs, etc. w/o getting hung up. Also would come up to surface if picked up some weeds. Could adjust running depth by changing the eyelet hole in the lip on the older versions. Don't think you can do that with the newer ones.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have about 30 different older ones with the metal bill. I bought them from a guy I worked with who was a big LE walleye fisherman. 
I run them a lot on Nimi and Mosquito. I never had any luck with them at West Branch.
The only color in my opinion is black/chrome. I've bought about 10 of them in the past two years since my first one was torn up. I've trolled hours with the other colors with little luck.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the perch colored and the new mad flash series. The bigger the better. Works well in the Rice Lake / Pigeon Lake areas of Canada. Great trolling bait...


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

I would mainly be using them at CJ, so i'm sure the perch look would work out good. I'll have to pick me up a couple and see how the work. Thanks for the info fella's!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Make sure they have the metal bill. They cheapened them a few years ago and made them with a molded plastic bill. Those sucked.
They relented and came back out with the original metal bill ones. You will still find the cheap plastic bill ones around at lower prices.
Don't buy them.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Their reputation is for catching walleye and saugeye, but back in the "old days" (70s and 80s,) they were used around here by a lot of bass anglers at Dillon, Buckeye and other area lakes. I won a club tournament on Salt Fork casting a bone and orange one along the U.S. 22 causeways. Chartreuse and bone and orange were my favorite colors. Lewzer is rig, the ones with the plastic bill can't hold a candle to the originals.


----------



## troller (Nov 20, 2004)

Used em with success in Ashtabula / Geneva area the last couple years on down riggers....only after the water warmed some....August. Fished them between 50 and 62 feet deep. Best color was orange back, gold belly. One day would kill them, next day might be not touched or only a fish or two. Nice aggressive swimming action....some days it really triggered the walleye.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

The bigger 1/2oz size was the go to trolling bait back in the late 80's when we had our Erie boat. Lots of fish on those baits!


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Due to consumer complaints, the company is switching back to the metal lips.


----------



## astro96 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am newer to the sight, but fishing tournaments down south for large mouth and spots, ( Norris, Cumberland ) my go to has always been the Hot-N-Tot which does have the plastic lip. My choice of color has been stopped and I am looking for more of them to buy. The color is a rainbow trout color, it is white with a green back and has pink and blue strips with light blue looking scales. I bought a couple when they came out to try and it has been my goto bait in these lakes ever since. I am down to 1 and I have been using it with TLC it always catches fish. If anyone can locate any, let me know ! I am considering having some other colored ones painted up to theses colors.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The old ones were a great lure for anything that swims. I'm not sure about the new ones ? I've done great with them at most lakes including West Branch. Muskies love them as well as Walleyes.


----------



## astro96 (Mar 23, 2009)

They seam to run the steep banks well on those lakes. My partner laughs because we can go all day with out a hit and I can put, what I call," The Rainbow Warrior, " on and bring in a spot if not a large mouth almost everytime. It has become a joke with the guys I fish with when we go south for years, they always know I have it tied on some where.


----------



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

I have tackle box full of them. Use them for walleye on Erie. I have had and been using them for 15 yrs and have caught alot of fish on them.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They are great lures! Good for just about anything that swims. Gold,chrome and firetiger a must. I think they only make 3 sizes. Great at Milton,wb,Berlin and Skeeter.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

i seem to like the green and silver color have caught some bass on them, dont fish for eyes often


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

gold with black stripe has always worked good for me


----------

